# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل نظام قدیم

## Tara_Z

بچه ها من یه فکری دارم برای خودم. گفتم با شما مطرحش کنم تا نظرات شما رو هم بشنوم. من دیپلم ریاضی دارم از سال 90. بعد الان میخوام تجربی بدم کنکور. واسه من برای سابقه تحصیلی درسای فیزیک و شیمی و حسابان و عمومیای رشته ریاضی تطبیق داده میشن دیگه؟ و کمتر از 40 درصد میشه سوابق تحصیلیم؟ الان من میتونم درسای فیزیک و شیمی رو توی همین رشته ریاضی ترمیم بزنم؟ اگه ترمیم بزنم، تطبیق داده میشه دیگه؟ هرچند رشته م ریاضیه و کنکورم تجربی. ینی دیگه نرم دیپلم مجدد بگیرم توی تجربی. بلکه همین درسایی که کم گرفتمو توی رشته ریاضی ترمیم بزنم. بعد یه چیزی. واسه ترمیم اصل مدرک دیپلمو میخوان؟ اصلش دست دانشگاه لعنتی سابقمه.
وای ببخشید اینقدر سوال پرسیدم این دو روز. ذهنم مشغوله واقعا. برنامه ریزیم به این بستگی داره

----------


## ha.hg

سلام 
دوستان نظام قدیم (84 به بعد) کسی رفته واسه ترمیم؟ باید چکار کنیم دقیقا؟

----------


## Tara_Z

زنگ بزن آموزش پرورش شهرتون بخش امتحانات یا سنجش. بپرس. منم باید همینکارو کنم

----------


## Tara_Z

بچه ها من فکر میکنم که برای اینکه تاثیر معدل رو کمرنگ کنن بخاطر اشکالات مصوبه، کنکور رو خیلی سخت برگزار میکنن تا اختلاف تراز خیلی زیاد بشه و ملاک اصلی همون کنکور باشه یجورایی. من فکر میکنم کنکور سختی پیش رو داریم. نمیدونم. بنظرم اینطور باشه.

----------

